#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Новости книгоиздания >  > > >  >  >  Буддийские медитации: тексты практик и руководств

## Liza Lyolina

В издательстве "Нартанг" вышла новая книга: *"Буддийские медитации: тексты практик и руководств"*

СПб.: Нартанг, 2007
Формат: 60 x 90 1/16
Тираж: 1000 экз.
528 стр., твердый переплет

Книга "Буддийские медитации: тексты практик и руководства" представляет в системе самое полное в настоящее время собрание практик буддизма на русском языке и руководства наиболее авторитетных буддийских учителей. Большая часть переводов публикуется впервые.

Книга предназначена как для начинающих заниматься буддийскими медитациями, так и уже давно практикующих. Тексты практик и руководств подробно описывают этапы продвижения практикующих на пути к духовному идеалу — состоянию Будды, а в масштабах ближайших целей в мире страданий — к осмысленной, радостной и сострадательной жизни.

В этом издании читателю представлены наставления самых известных и почитаемых учителей буддизма: ламы Цонкапы, Его Св. Далай-ламы, Бакулы Ринпоче, Гэн Дубтоба, Гэн Ловсана Гьяцо, Кирти Ценшаба Ринпоче, ламы Сопы Ринпоче, Чокьи Нима Ринпоче, геше Сонама Ринчена, геше Наванга Таши и других.

Многие из практик были специально преподаны в России приезжавшими сюда выдающимися учителями, поэтому они легки для восприятия и созвучны духовным исканиям русской аудитории.

_Переводчик Маргарита Кожевникова — буддолог, редактор журнала "Буддизм России", переводит буддийские тексты и лекции буддийских учителей с 1988 года, с тибетского и английского языков.

Научный редактор Андрей Парибок — буддолог, индолог, профессор Философского факультета Санкт-Петербургского государственного университета._



Заказать: http://dharma.ru/details/254

----------

